# Womb Lining



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi, just wondered if anyone knew if this was a problem as I cant find anything on the internet.  I'm on round 3 of clomid and had a scan today (day 16) which showed I have ovulated.  It also showed that my womb lining was 9.9mm but only at the funds for about 13mm in length, the rest thin  I've never had this before, why would only part of it thicken up and is that a potential problem?   


Thanks very much x


----------



## Nikki123 (Jan 25, 2006)

I meant at the fundus.


----------

